
The Urban Legend of the Government's Mind-Controlling Arcade Game - ArtDev
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-urban-legend-of-the-governments-mindcontrolling-arcade-game
======
DerekL
Before The Last Starfighter was made, I once read a legend about the Defense
Department using arcade games to recruit pilots for interplanetary combat.
Omni magazine had asked readers to send in the best urban legends. I don't
know what issue it was or the exact text of the legend.

------
ArtDev
If its not been referenced by the Simpsons, is it a real urban legend?

